# Pork Loin Tip Roast on the GMG Daniel Boone (serious smoke from a Pellet Grill)



## mpropst (Apr 27, 2015)

I have heard time and time that you cannot get a good smoke on meat using a pellet grill.  I have had my GMG Daniel Boone for a couple months now and have had great success.  I did a Pork Loin Tip Roast on it this weekend using the GMG Gold Blend Pellets.  I ran it a 205 for 3 hours, at the 2 hour mark in tossed on 2 chicken breast for lunches this week.  After 1 hours I sprayed with apple juice every 30-45 minutes.  At the 3 hour mark in increased the temp to 350 and added some potatoes, also glazed the loin with some grillin' sauce.  Went for another hour at 350 for the loin and potatoes, (pulled the chicken breast off after 30 minutes at 350).  Internal temp of the loin went to 170. As you can see by the pics this loin got a serious smoke, had a super great smoke flavor and was super juicy.













20150426_182551.jpg



__ mpropst
__ Apr 27, 2015


















20150426_173011.jpg



__ mpropst
__ Apr 27, 2015


















20150426_182224.jpg



__ mpropst
__ Apr 27, 2015


----------



## sota d (Apr 27, 2015)

Really nice looking loin! I can see the juiciness in it. I usually smoke a loin to 145* and it turns out great, but I can see that yours is still very moist. Nice job, thanks for posting.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 27, 2015)

When I read 170 I thought it would have been dry but you can see those slices dripping in the pictures. It looks great.


----------

